
Human motor racing supremacy has five years left - aniijbod
http://www.iijiij.com/2014/01/30/human-motor-racing-supremacy-has-five-years-left-016061
======
bsaul
Interesting point of view, but remember a car purpose is to transport humans,
otherwise it's not a car and you might as well build missiles or rockets. So
saying "removing humans lets you gain some weight" is a bit wrong i think. If
you want to compare you'll need to add a dummy body with an equivalent weight.

------
tasty_freeze
Computers can be even the best grand master at chess, yet enough people are
riveted by human vs human chess tournaments that the chess scene still exists.

Right now it might be possible to create a batting robot that would hit a home
run more that 50% of at-bats, yet we still have baseball.

------
TrevorJ
Racing hasn't been about the raw ability of bleeding-edge automobiles for a
really long time. Most racing leagues are designed to create enough parity
between the different cars to keep driver ability involved as a big factor.

